# Old School Car Audio Nationals



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I floated this idea about a year and a half ago in the old school showoff thread. At the time there seemed to be alot of interest and some discussion took place about how an Old School Car Audio event would work, what would constitute "old school" equip. etc. Just wondering if anyone has given any further thought to such an event? 

It would take ALOT of work to organize and coordinate. I don't have the time to do it all but, would be willing to help as much as I could. Maybe we can use this thread to toss out ideas and evaluate the level of interest that is out there? 

Just a few thoughts to get things started...

1. Where to hold such an event?
Given that nothing like this has ever been attempted, I would suggest as geographically centralized a location as possible. More specifically, I think a park or even a warehouse area might be better. Maybe there is even a car audio store owner who would be willing to host it in his parking lot?

2. What equipment would be allowed to compete? 
Very subjective and sure to be a point of contention. Without turning this whole thread into 'what is/isn't considered old school', it might be best to consider a cutoff year. Maybe pre-1997 (15 years old)? Just a thought, by no means in concrete. 
Next, would a participant's entire system need to be "old school"? Another touchy subject. Components would be the toughest I suppose. Maybe just an agreed upon percentage of the overall system then? 

3. Rules for judging. 
We have many options available to us. We could simply use the rules of a governing body as they existed at the time of the cutoff date, use modern rules or simply make our own.

Heck, it could be that no one is even interested in such an event. Or this might all be beyond what anyone here is willing to get involved with. We can talk it thru though. All opinions and input is valued.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm all for it, I live near the central of the US. I would he all in, I have all the equipment, but I lack an extra vehicle to put it in. I like the idea of a percentage being OS, say 75%. Some items were made for 6 years or so and that could cross both sides of the 15 yr mark. 

If anyone needs an OS Clarion cassette HU '83-89, I know a place that has quite a few nib. As old as the 4300R to as recent as the 8925RT.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Be pretty interesting. Love to see some old equipment in a functioning system. Like many here, seeing old school stuff has a certain nastaligic feeling bringing memories back into play. Probably same reason many love classic cars. I'm all old school except my DQXS. Pulled the symmetry, too big for new install. 

I say make classes based on % OS equipment and power levels from there. Some people like me will bring OS speakers to the table but I'm betting that is even more rare than the electronics of it. Maybe break each area of a system down as 20%. 1. Head unit, 2.processors, 3. amps, 4. mids/highs 5. Subs. Any single piece of equipment that is not old school in any category will knock you out of the higher percentage. Could also make a limit to attend as a 40% and higher. I'd be in the 250-500 watt 80% class, lol. Just some thoughts....


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

I like the idea..... What would make it even better would be to use period correct vehicles too!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

That would take out to many people from the equation. Though I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

smgreen20 said:


> That would take out to many people from the equation. Though I wouldn't mind that.


Me either. System is in my 89 truck.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Let's do this hypothetically, PPI Guy, if you're ok with this?
I can start a new thread of you wish. 
What would your OS setup/install be? Catch, you have to currently own it. Doesn't matter if you're using it or now, you just have to own it. Above rules apply, 80% has to be OS. 
List year, make, model of vehicle and equipment used. And it HAS to be practical, meaning something you could actually do. Not just stating it, but it has to be feasible.

2000 GMC Sierra ext cab Z71
HU: Clarion ADCS-1
Amps: LANZAR Opti50, 150 & 500
Fronts: LANZAR TWS tweeters, LANZAR DC64 mids
Rears: none
Sub/s: Clarion SSW1200


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds fun i'm in!! Great excuse to get another car.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

1999 GMC Sierra Ext Cab Z71

Alpine 7903 h/u
Rockford Fosgate PA1 (full DIN) Pre-amp
Sony XEC-700 Crossover
PPI Pro Mos 50(black) powering PPI 356CS 6.5" components
PPI 2150AM(black) powering two Kicker Solo-Baric 10" subs (Gold letter series)


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

PPI_GUY said:


> 1999 GMC Sierra Ext Cab Z71
> 
> Alpine 7903 h/u
> Rockford Fosgate PA1 (full DIN) Pre-amp
> ...


7903?? Holy crap Batman, I think that was the 1st CD player I ever owned back in 1989.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

RNBRAD said:


> 7903?? Holy crap Batman, I think that was the 1st CD player I ever owned back in 1989.


Yep. Got a mint one sitting here next to me. Cage is in great shape, faceplate cosmetics are 8 out of 10. Very clean and dynamic.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

This will be fun!

1991 Mistsubishi L200 (Mighty Max)
Pioneer DEH-P713
PPI DEQ-230
PPI EPX-223
Image Dynamics CD-1 horns on a PPI A100
Image Dynamics IDQ62's on a PPI A200 
Image Dynamics IDQ10v2 on a PPI A300


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

01 Saturn Sedan

H/U- Alpine CDA9855
Orion Cobalt CS150.2 on Hornsonic 4 inch mids and generic tweets
Profile AMP121 on Polk 6.5 coaxials
PPI PC450 bridged on two Kicker Impulse 12s

I guess I'll rep the hodgepodge class. I don't own any old school mids or tweets. Just amps and a few head units.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

sinister-kustoms said:


> This will be fun!
> 
> 1991 Mistsubishi L200 (Mighty Max)
> Pioneer DEH-P713
> ...


I own the Kicker Solo-Barics I mentioned above but, I run a set of IDQ10v1 subs.  
GREAT sounding subs, second only to the OZ 10" Supermans I competed with back in the early 90's.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow!
Not sure how I missed this thread.
Wouldn't it just be easier to pic an already existing sanctioning body like MECA or IASCA and have them add a OS class?
I love the % idea but I am concerned about the feasability of finding enough good and functional speakers to particpate.
That part would be an absolute nightmare for me.
I would also like to see a rule that overlooks and excludes any contemporary car audio equipment present like video or a double din HU if it's not in use.
Lastly, what about wiring and wiring techniques of that era?
Will that have to be mimicked as well?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

97 Chevrolet K1500 Suburban
PPI Art a100.2 (3)
PPI Art a200.2
PPI-Art a204.2
PPI Art a300.2 (2)
PPI Art a404.2
PPI Art a600.2 (2)
PPI Art ax606.2
PPI Art a1200.2

PPI psc-221 phase shifter with the very hard to find shell
PPI dem-230 3rd octave equilizer with the very hard to find shell (2)
PPI acm-420 noise gate
PPI frx-322 crossover (2)
PPI par-245 parametric equilizer (2)
PPI Art series 3" spacers with artwork (7)
PPI Art series 3" spacers without artwork (5)
PPI ART PC3.65E 3 way speaker set (1 of 2 so far)
PPI ART A8.SQ 8" subwoofers (2)
PPI ART A12.SQ 12" subwoofers (3)


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

If we can figure out a couple classes them we could take it to Meca to add to a couple of there triple point shows? Probably wouldn't be that hard.

I personally think that there is an awesome blend with old school electronics and new speaker tech. I would mind seeing a class like that.
My biggest disappointment with the new car audio is it's amps. 
Where cheaper, more efficient and smaller is always better. 
There are still good speaker companies that have survived and improving the performance. Sound processing has opened new doors for tuning OS and making old & new speakers sound better. 

It just sucks we live in an market that is driven by convenience, compression, fast, access and mainly cheap. Distorted power and compressed music are the norm. Notice the market isn't driven by the same factors we grew up on in HiFi shops from the 70's - iPod. Quality, accurate, reproduction, "sound like the original". There were some space, efficiency, and price concerns, but it wasn't the driving force of the market. To hell with all that just make it sound good and loud that is what we wanted old school.
That is why so many people made vans and pickups as practical as a Lambo. Although most SQ cars were not that bad on practicality. I digress sorry to go on.

Just curious would this be a nostalgia contest or to try and bring back the true core values of old school audio? 
They have plenty of spl contests now but all the classes & rules are geared for new equipment. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

maybe you could get some extra credit if the install was in an period correct vehicle like my 86 fiero


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I've been looking for a good condition '91/92 Chevy Beretta GTZ for a gas saver and on OS install WOULD be going in. So, I would be down for some ExCred.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd want to try and find another '92 Eclipse in black. Thats was the last car I owned with a fully installed competition system. But, at the moment I have no OZ Audio 10" 250L subs to help replicate that install...hint, hint.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

It sounds interesting ........
I have 2 cars with OS stuff in them .
I will follow and be wiling to help out in any way possible .I can at least serve as a good set of ears.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm looking to downsize my stereo a bit. So I'm going with one of the following.

HU: Clarion CS702
EQ: AudioControl DQS

Those are the only 2 pieces that would not be considered OS.

Tweeters: LANZAR TWS
Mids: LANZAR CS64
Sub: LANZAR LP12-4
Amps: All LANZAR Opti amps
50 to the tweets, 150 to the mids and a 200 (looking to buy) for the sub. If I can't find a 200, I have a 100 I'll put on the mids and the 150 to the LP12. Other then that, I might use my NON-OS Clarion SSW1200 sub powered by an Opti500.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh man this would be awesome!! Would love to see other old school systems in action instead of collecting dust (no offence guys )

All of this was installed back in 98 when the Jeep was new. Still works fine awesome!

98 Jeep Grand Cherokee 5.9 Limited
Alpine CDA-7949
Alpine PXA-H600
Alpine CHA-S605
a/d/s P2110
a/d/s P840
3x a/d/s A6i/m
3x JL 10W6


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Damn I want this to happen.
I am hoping that my Suburban gets some attention in MECA this Summer showing the powers that be that an os comeback is truly trying to participate in today's car audio playing field.


How fun would it be to see names such as PPI, RF, Orion, etc.as installed equipment and competing head to head again.
:thinking2:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Magnified (Dec 22, 2012)

I happen to be into nostalgic muscle cars which were built with aftermarket speed equipment within about 3 years of when the car was new. This criteria spans several types from urestored vintage time capsuls to modern recreations and all those between.

What ever happened to the magazine cars with these systems from 20 and 30 years ago?It would be cool to see any of those at an event like you are describing.

Period cars, though tough to assembled a class for, should be highly encouraged.It would significantly add to the appeal fir me.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

On a location how about an old trucking distribution hub or station should be able to get plenty of parking and maybe even a covered area. I like approaching Meca to add a class. I think that just having a event and meeting some other old school guys seeing this equipment in action again would be cool. Not that I'm against competing but that is usually these things start off.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

They are doing a classic class at SBN this year, they announced it this past week.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

PPI_GUY said:


> Yep. Got a mint one sitting here next to me. Cage is in great shape, faceplate cosmetics are 8 out of 10. Very clean and dynamic.


That's pretty cool!! I think I still have the box. Was a good unit, didn't have as good a anti skip mechanism as the later ones but overall was a good performer. I think I replaced it with the 7915, then 7939, then iva-c800 which I still have and use.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

That it's awesome

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Can I join your guys little party?

It's not installed yet do to basically rebuilding the car. 1994 Ford Thunderbird SC:

Alpine 7909 Anv
Alpine 3402 PEQ
Alpine 3672 X/O
ADS AX3
ADS AX2
2 ADS PQ20's
1 ADS PH15
2 Sets ADS 320is
1 set ADS S7's up front
2 ADS RS12's


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

iasca posted this on their facebook group page it covers some of what y'all are proposing if it works at sbn maybe you all can find out who can make this happen on a local level


Moe Sabourin



Okay guys...

After some serious thought and a long discussion with Paul Papadeas, IASCA is going to step it up for, as you've called them, the "old school" cars and competitors.

One time only, IASCA has arranged to have space at SBN for 10 old school Sound Quality vehicles to be featured front and center in the main hall at the Ocean Center at this year's SBN, to compete in an old school class using Ultimate Division SQC and IQC rules.

There's no entry fee to compete, no cost for the space and these vehicles will be featured in the main hallway between the arena and exhibit hall with rope & stantion protection. If you just want to bring your vehicle and not compoete, that's okay too.

This is available to the first ten cars only... so first come first served... but, we need ten cars... not two, not five... ten cars.

Qualifications are as such... the vehicle must have competed (or have been competing) more than ten years ago and feature "old school" equipment... it must be open for display at the show so the public can view it easily and there must be someone with the vehicle at all times to promote the vehicle, our sport and the brand they used.

Get your vehicle to SBN and we'll have a space for you for free if the vehicle meets the qualifications. Send me an email at [email protected] (not an FB message, not a text message, not a phone call... an email) to confirm your spot!




Moe Sabourin



Attention all IASCA SQ competitors...

After much deliberation by the Rules Committee and some deep thought, it was decided today that the SQ rules for 2013 will remain the same as the 2012 rules.

Much has been discussed, such as the re-introduction of some level of install judging in all classes, but the consensus was that the changes being considered needed more time to determine the best way to go. 

Some event promoters and judges in the USA and Canada will be beta testing some of these proposed rule changes, so if you're interested in helping them out, please contact them and let them know!

Thank you for your patience and we look forward to seeing you all in 2013!


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

SteveH! said:


> Qualifications are as such... the vehicle must have competed (or have been competing) more than ten years ago and feature "old school" equipment... it must be open for display at the show so the public can view it easily and there must be someone with the vehicle at all times to promote the vehicle, our sport and the brand they used.


I'm qualified!!! Now Alpine, McIntosh, MB-Quart, Kicker, & Audio Control need to sponsor my trip.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

SteveH! said:


> iasca posted this on their facebook group page it covers some of what y'all are proposing if it works at sbn maybe you all can find out who can make this happen on a local level
> 
> 
> Moe Sabourin
> ...


That's great if you have a time capsule and actually competed 10 years ago.
That leaves me out.
Maybe it will be the start of something though.
Curious to see who the 10 will be.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That's great if you have a time capsule and actually competed 10 years ago.
> That leaves me out.
> Maybe it will be the start of something though.
> Curious to see who the 10 will be.
> ...


^^X2


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree, this part is going to make it difficult for most, except the handful of trailer queens from back in the day. Hey, at least Old School car audio is getting noticed!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

bigdwiz said:


> I agree, this part is going to make it difficult for most, except the handful of trailer queens from back in the day. *Hey, at least Old School car audio is getting noticed*!!




X2^^


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

SteveH! said:


> iasca posted this on their facebook group page it covers some of what y'all are proposing if it works at sbn maybe you all can find out who can make this happen on a local level
> 
> 
> Moe Sabourin
> ...


Is there any way we can get this announcement posted at the top of the main Forum board? There may be some guys out there who own or know of some former competition vehicles that never frequent the "old school" boards. 

This seems like a perfect chance to get the ball rolling on a national level. It also sounds like if they can't get 10 cars, it may be dead forever. So, lets get the word out!


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

So you have to have a set up that's been in competitions for 10 years?

What a crock of ****.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

SaturnSL1 said:


> So you have to have a set up that's been in competitions for 10 years?
> 
> What a crock of ****.


It's more than 10yrs ago, not for 10yrs.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

So they're pretty much banking on 10 people to pull classic competition rides out of their ass? 

I love how old school is in parenthesis, as if it doesn't really matter what gear is in the car. They took a good idea and **** all over it.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

That's too bad throw in a rule that is highly unlikely anyone will qualify to do away with this class before it really begins. As you can tell from photos on this forum it's hard enough just to find pics of cars from over 10 years ago. I wonder if the management involed with iasca from current manufacturers had anything to do with this? 
Just think of the drama it would create if the old school brands that are now mostly flea market brands compete with current good brands and give them a run. Anyway unrealistic rule. I hope there are ten out there!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

SilkySlim said:


> Just think of the drama it would create if the old school brands that are now mostly flea market brands compete with current good brands and give them a run.


Haha, it would be awesome if someone with a hodgepodge set up of all old school gear beat a car full of fancy Mosconi and Illusion gear.

Us old school guys just need to get together for our own for a competition. Obviously the officials don't give two ****s about old school gear.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

SaturnSL1 said:


> Haha, it would be awesome if someone with a hodgepodge set up of all old school gear beat a car full of fancy Mosconi and Illusion gear.


I could do it, I just lack the install from 10 years ago. A mix of Clarion and LANZAR.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

smgreen20 said:


> I could do it, I just lack the install from 10 years ago. A mix of Clarion and LANZAR.


You wouldn't be able to compete though, I missed the part where it says someone needs to be near the vehicle at all times to promote the car or sport the brand they chose to compete with.

So I guess it's use all one brand or you're not competing. Again, what a crock of ****.


----------



## Magnified (Dec 22, 2012)

Let's look at this glass as Half Full. I did not follow the competiton cars of the day, but who were some of the big dawgs back then? There are plenty of old show cars fomr the 1970's and 1980's that are still time capsule.

For example:




























I don't know if this car actually competed, but I do recall it was used in some Orion ads in Hot Rod Magazine.

I think a lot of the cars built by Troy Trepanier had Orion equipment

1950 BUICK Lot 93 | Barrett-Jackson Auction Company


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

SaturnSL1 said:


> You wouldn't be able to compete though, I missed the part where it says someone needs to be near the vehicle at all times to promote the car or sport the brand they chose to compete with.


That almost seems like work. I guess if I want to look at other cars I need to bring someone else to exhibit my truck. Hmm, it's coming back to me as why a left competition 10 yrs ago. Way more pain in the rump than it's worth and I'm burn out of all the politics of the whole thing anyway. I'm guessing it hasn't changed much either by the looks of it. I really don't need someone to tell me my system sounds good/bad and here's your trophy and here's what it is missing so you can score higher next time. It's like spending my money to make someone else happier with my stereo. Piss on that!!



> So I guess it's use all one brand or you're not competing. Again, what a crock of ****.


One brand would be virtually impossible, espcially competition level vehicle from 10yrs ago. My case is probably rare cause I retired my comp vehicle, but it is still a show vehicle and the same system that competed for 11yrs. It of course had some changes but everything is all OS minus 1 processor the DQXS. So cables and all.



> I think a lot of the cars built by Troy Trepanier had Orion equipment


 Yea nice show car. I listened to it in Dallas in 1995. Just really a nice car with a clean simple install.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

So I will pessimisticly state that I don't think that an old school class will ever happen but if it did here are my suggestions.

1. Use the old power class concept, it awesome to see what a "100 watt" system will do. You might have to merge some of these due to the number of competitors but here are the old classes.

0-100
101-250
251-500
500-1000
1001-up

2. I love the % idea stated earlier that you have to have a certain % of your system be old school. However to add to that I think the whole system should be of old school style, i.e. no fancy time alignment head units or DSPs etc. I also think you should have to run Class A/B amps, it's not fun if you don't have to integrate 4' of amp into your car. There are many products out there that are they same as they were 20 years, German Maestro (formerly MB Quart) comes to mind. They arnt old, but they have old school style.

3. There should be no other rules with regard to what you can do and where you can put it. Basically an unlimited class only seperated by power. Back in the day you could mount your speakers anywhere you wanted and be a novice, classes were for the competitor more than for the vehicle. Take the gloves off and see what kind of crazy old school installs show up.

I personally would pull my Eclipse 7200 MKII out and put my old Alpine 7914 in with an EQ and xover just to compete in a class like this.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

PPI_GUY said:


> Is there any way we can get this announcement posted at the top of the main Forum board? There may be some guys out there who own or know of some former competition vehicles that never frequent the "old school" boards.
> 
> This seems like a perfect chance to get the ball rolling on a national level. It also sounds like if they can't get 10 cars, it may be dead forever. So, lets get the word out!


Start a new thread.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

It would certainly give more insight as to why we collect OS audio gear, Proving OS before the sell out to be classy products big on SQ.


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

I dont know about you guys, but where are the old schools Cassett and/or CD players that were removable, NOT the FACE tthe entire unit, it was called it a Benzi box, LMAO. Theft was big back in the day. If someone post that, I would just die

http://dictionary.infoplease.com/benzi-box


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Yankeesound said:


> I dont know about you guys, but where are the old schools Cassett and/or CD players that were removable, NOT the FACE tthe entire unit, it was called it a Benzi box, LMAO. Theft was big back in the day. If someone post that, I would just die
> 
> Benzi Box: meaning and definitions — Infoplease.com


Sold my Pioneer Premiere pull out and it's mated 6 disc changer 6 months ago for $30.00 on ebay.
Hated that thing.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

